# Best Sub Â£500 Watch



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Are there any watches that are below Â£500 that would give the likes of Omega etc a run for there money???


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

I suppose there's no way to get quite the same prestige without spending the money, but if you're concerned about things such as accuracy and robust elegant water-resistant design, then plenty of watches will give an Omega a run for its money.

My late 90s Seiko diver has more than adequately proved itself to me over the years, and it had an rrp of Â£325 when new (sale price of Â£250).










...Of course most watch aficionados will turn their noses up at anything other than a mechanical movement, but if you're interested purely in good effective (externally) beautiful design, then you don't have to spend 500 pounds.


----------



## TimesUp (Jan 11, 2010)

Not the same in design or finish as an Omega, but there are a lot of great watches sub 500 pound. The question is more of if you are looking for a diver, dress, or sport. Then it would be easier to suggest, otherwise there are too many variables. Which style are you looking for?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I quite like the divers, but have also been one not to follow the trend/fasion and quite like watches that not many people have seen, for example my RLT29 gets alot of comments when I wear it and gasps when I say it was a prototype case :thumbup: But then again, I do like the Gucci below

Some nice watches in this months IW magazine. I like divers/chronos.

Gucci Pantheon


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

retro72 said:


> Are there any watches that are below Â£500 that would give the likes of Omega etc a run for there money???


"Run for their money" how? Looks? Arguably. Performance? Probably. Prestige? not really (if you're an Omega snob). (I prefer a great functioning watch that won't make me cry a river if I drop it or it's stolen.)

My short list for some fine looking (and by reports quality and VFM) watches: RLT (our host) (very distinctive), O&W (distinctive), Steinhart (some Rolex clones, and the Triton), MK II (retro styles, distinctive), Christopher Ward, Seikos (classics in their own right). For five hundred quid, you can get an automatic, but will probably have to go quartz if you want chrono functions. Maybe get a chrono with a Valjoux 7750 clone.

Of course, this ignores the pre-owned, vintage market. Therein is a whole different discussion.

__________________

That Gucci is nice ... wonder who makes it?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> Maybe get a chrono with a Valjoux 7750 clone.
> 
> That Gucci is nice ... wonder who makes it?


The Gucci has an automatic Valjoux 7750 in it. Hmmmm I wonder :thumbup:

Edit:

Quick Google brought up this

"In 1997 Gucci purchased Severin Montres and renamed it Gucci Timepieces. In 2002 this became the Gucci Watch Group, overseeing the luxury watch business of the Gucci, Boucheron, Yves Saint Laurent and Bedat & Co. brands."


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Oris is a brand which is not discussed enough amongst WISs, in my opinion. I only ever had one, the Williams F!, and it was a belter. Oris really do make their own watches, in their own workshops, to their own design, in Switzerland. They use standard, high quality movements and their cases and bracelets are beautifully finished to a very high specification. Many Oris watches are available sub Â£500, I believe. Anyhow, just my $0.02. Hth.

Disclaimer: No, I don't work for Oris.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I held an Oris once and it was like holding a bag of feathers. Was suprised at how light it was seeing as it was a sports/divers watch


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Hamilton Khaki Field Officer Auto


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could get seven different Timex for'n that money - one for each day of the week! 

Or a Sports, Digi, Classic retro, Ironman, Indiglo, Divers and a vintage to top it all off :yes:

But that's just me! I would say you're already halfway there with an RLT, - why don't I own one? they're mostly all outside my self imposed "affordable" budget! One of these days, I will put aside four or five months watch moeny and maybe buy myself a nice RLT - or another 6 or 7 vintage affordables :lol:

I just have too much fun at the bottom end of the market, getting 'em going and wearing them for a while :yes:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

mel said:


> You could get seven different Timex for'n that money - one for each day of the week!


Six to go


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

retro72 said:


> I held an Oris once and it was like holding a bag of feathers. Was suprised at how light it was seeing as it was a sports/divers watch


I can't quite make out if you mean that as a good thing or a bad thing. :dntknw: The F1 weighed a ton in the hand but was light as a feather on the wrist (the 2254.50 pulls this trick off remarkably well also). It's a question of balance and ergonomic design, I guess.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Christopher Ward C600 Tri-tech Diver Elite

50Atm WR, 26 J Swiss auto, PVD coated, Tritium cells & not too heavy

Stunning & 'only' Â£425 so you could consult Mel as to which Timex to buy with the remaining Â£75


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

squareleg said:


> I can't quite make out if you mean that as a good thing or a bad thing. :dntknw:


I was just saying that the watch was lighter than expected as it was a large watch and made from titanium. I think it was an Oris Tt1. Very nice it was to.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

squareleg said:


> Oris is a brand which is not discussed enough amongst WISs, in my opinion. I only ever had one, the Williams F!, and it was a belter. Oris really do make their own watches, in their own workshops, to their own design, in Switzerland. They use standard, high quality movements and their cases and bracelets are beautifully finished to a very high specification. Many Oris watches are available sub Â£500, I believe. Anyhow, just my $0.02. Hth.
> 
> Disclaimer: No, I don't work for Oris.


I agree with you - Oris is a good make and pretty good value for money too. Glycine also comes to mind but - quality is gone a bit down hill with a few complaints.

THERE ARE LOADS OF WATCHES as good as an Omega

On the Omega, like many other brands, you are paying for the name - which translates in millions of Pounds or CHF paid in advertising, promotion, product placement and so on. Omega is the official sponsor for the 2012 Olympic games - but NOT because is the best but because was the first to come up with the right offer and amount of money to the directors (Lord Coen, I suppose!)

Someone has to pay for their "expenditure" - the customer!!

Unfortunately I have never seen an RLT - but I believe that they are very good watches (I have never heard of a complaint).

Longines, Zeno and Tissot are good - and Swiss.

Seiko can be very good - if you can you should look for Orient too.

Luminox are over rated but St.Moritz (made in Canada) make some nice Automatic (Swiss) watches and fairly priced too.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

citizenhell said:


> Christopher Ward C600 Tri-tech Diver Elite
> 
> 50Atm WR, 26 J Swiss auto, PVD coated, Tritium cells & not too heavy
> 
> Stunning & 'only' Â£425 so you could consult Mel as to which Timex to buy with the remaining Â£75


Yes - there is also Christopher Ward.

With RLT and above - we should consider to BUY BRITISH


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

marcello c, oris and rlt are three off the cuff.

does it have to be new or good used?

its a buyers market out there if you can find anyone willing to sell in the current depressed market.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Used ideas welcome, but for some reason, Im stuck on the Gucci


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

With watches from fashion brands you're just paying for name rather than quality, and personally I feel heritage is something nice to have with a watch. I'd never buy a watch from one. Also, I'm not sure where you're looking at, but the cheapest I can find the automatic Gucci chronograph is 1.2k?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ...*Of course most watch aficionados will turn their noses up at anything other than a mechanical movement*, but if you're interested purely in good effective (externally) beautiful design, *then you don't **have** to spend 500 pounds*.


very true.....the kenetic is a great watch....seiko offer a massive range of watches, with bullett proof movts.....and anything from Â£100 to Â£15,000 

or how about a botique diver? theres a good few around that offer massive value for money....

ocean 7










artego










zinex










marathon










rhula










orsa










or if your brave enough....have a custome seiko


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

MattG said:


> I'm not sure where you're looking at, but the cheapest I can find the automatic Gucci chronograph is 1.2k?


Seen one second hand for Â£499.95, a whopping 5p under budget, but like you say, I do like heritage. I would like a Monaco from 1972, but they are way out of my price range for now. I am looking for a watch that is "different" yet subtle.

Also, I find that the nice watches will go to 300-500m are the expensive ones (I'm sure I will be corrected), but unless you go that far down under water, whats the point? I do like the up market watches, but with champagne taste and lemonade money, Im limited.

Nice Orsa


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now ive got to say, and please dont take this personally, but that gucci is a piece of *s h i t e*....

spend your Â£500 on something with a bit of pedigree......


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I value constructive critisism and to be honest, even though I like it and looks a nice movement, could I really walk around with the word " Gucci " on my wrist?? Hmmm

As a side note, when anyone writes a reply, are you disturbed by seeing a crapping bull ??


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

retro72 said:


> I value constructive critisism and to be honest, even though I like it and looks a nice movement, could I really walk around with the word " Gucci " on my wrist?? Hmmm
> 
> As a side note, when anyone writes a reply, are you disturbed by seeing a crapping bull ??


:bull*******: its not that great is it???


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I suppose there's no way to get quite the same prestige without spending the money, but if you're concerned about things such as accuracy and robust elegant water-resistant design, then plenty of watches will give an Omega a run for its money.
> 
> My late 90s Seiko diver has more than adequately proved itself to me over the years, and it had an rrp of Â£325 when new (sale price of Â£250).
> 
> ...


I have one too, :thumbsup: :clapping: The second hand strickes the line, unlike the Omega, so I guess there is a difference in quality. :jawdrop:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > I value constructive critisism and to be honest, even though I like it and looks a nice movement, could I really walk around with the word " Gucci " on my wrist?? Hmmm
> ...


LOL


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

although this







is still a personal favourite


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tissot PRS 516 Chronograph ETA/VALJOUX Cal. 7750 25 jewels Swiss Automatic

Just under Â£500 and in my opinion one of the best looking watches there is.

Im new and still struggling to get pictures on here, if your not familiar with the Tissot just go online and have a look, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

omegamania78 said:


> Tissot PRS 516 Chronograph ETA/VALJOUX Cal. 7750 25 jewels Swiss Automatic
> 
> Just under Â£500 and in my opinion one of the best looking watches there is.
> 
> Im new and still struggling to get pictures on here, if your not familiar with the Tissot just go online and have a look, absolutely gorgeous.


good call that


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

retro72 said:


> MattG said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I find that the nice watches will go to 300-500m are the expensive ones (I'm sure I will be corrected), but unless you go that far down under water, whats the point? I do like the up market watches, but with champagne taste and lemonade money, Im limited.
> ...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i love my big citizens, this baby does the lot looks,functions,reliable low maint and just under 500 big ones and id love the rose gold verson to go with it.










otherwise ive always admired the tuna one of those would be a keeper for me ,or i really like the look of the big top end tx watches so one of those or a second hand oris diver maybe.


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Longines

Oris

PRS

Hamilton

Sinn

O&W

But look on the forum and purchase one secondhand or pre-owned from someone who is bored with theirs now.

Simon


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

The Christopher Ward looks nice. Will look into it. I am edging towards the secondhand market as I am quite nostalgic, so if I can find a 60's, 70's 80's watch that is A1 condition then I will know it has been looked after. Waiting to see whats at Haydock in a couple of weeks, so it could be anything.

Hands up if you think i'm indescisive :fool:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry haven't the patence to read all the posts but much as I warm to the idea of keeping the choice 'British' like Roy's excellent watches & a few nice C W ones there are a lot of good other brands mainly Swiss (& German with Swiss movements) like Stowa Archimede Steinhart Marcello C etc - My current fav, albeit it would have to be a used one, is Fortis who make some excellent pilot & chrono watches - Here's a pic of my three Swiss watches (only the Fortis would be outside your Â£500 budget)

Paul


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> omegamania78 said:
> 
> 
> > Tissot PRS 516 Chronograph ETA/VALJOUX Cal. 7750 25 jewels Swiss Automatic
> ...


You need pics, no problem.










A very under rated & well built watch


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

retro72 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The Christopher Ward looks nice. Will look into it. I am edging towards the secondhand market as I am quite nostalgic, so if I can find a 60's, 70's 80's watch that is A1 condition then I will know it has been looked after. Waiting to see whats at Haydock in a couple of weeks, so it could be anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Haggis said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies.
> ...


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Haggis said:


> Better to think twice and spend once.


Im not rushing as there is so much choice. I have seen a 1972 Heuer Monaco on a site that is owned by a forum member with original box and papers, but the fact the price is listed as POA, im guessing I need to add a zero to my original budget


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> now ive got to say, and please dont take this personally, but that gucci is a piece of *s h i t e*....
> 
> *spend your Â£500 on something with a bit of pedigree......*


What like something from my Armani collection

:lol: :lol:



















That being said I also have a Gucci in the box and it isn't a bad watch, way better than some of those that are supposed to have have a bit of pedigree


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

MattG said:


> With watches from fashion brands you're just paying for name rather than quality, and personally I feel heritage is something nice to have with a watch. I'd never buy a watch from one. Also, I'm not sure where you're looking at, but the cheapest I can find the automatic Gucci chronograph is 1.2k?


ABSOLUTELY!! You are right

Gucci are made in China - cheap and cheerful. Big grey market for this product as the Chinese (by mistake) make a few extra ones...... :lookaround:


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

retro72 said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Better to think twice and spend once.
> ...


Heuer are nice. Full stop.

You can pick a good one for Â£300/Â£350 - have it serviced for Â£100 and you will have a "new" watch.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

ENY55V said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis said:
> ...


PS - Stick to Heuer and NOT when it became Tag......


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

Easy decision for me: *Sinn 556* available new at Â£425 (+ pre-owned for less)


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

ENY55V said:


> Heuer are nice. Full stop.
> 
> You can pick a good one for Â£300/Â£350 - have it serviced for Â£100 and you will have a "new" watch.
> 
> PS - Stick to Heuer and NOT when it became Tag......


Ive always said that it would have to be a Heuer and not with the Tag in front if I was to get one.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

citizenhell said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > retro72 said:
> ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ENY55V said:


> MattG said:
> 
> 
> > With watches from fashion brands you're just paying for name rather than quality, and personally I feel heritage is something nice to have with a watch. I'd never buy a watch from one. Also, I'm not sure where you're looking at, but the cheapest I can find the automatic Gucci chronograph is 1.2k?
> ...


You guys will believe anything you read on the internet :lol: :lol:

Strangely my Gucci was made in Switzerland 










You don't seriously believe a brand like Gucci would sully their reputation by selling cheap Made in China [email protected] that doesn't last five minutes do you ???? Mine is about 12 years old now, is still in excellent condition and has never missed a beat.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

The Gucci Pantheon picture I put up was swiss made aswell


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

retro72 said:


> The Gucci Pantheon picture I put up was swiss made aswell


It's like the story of the guy who opened his Cartier/Gucci/A.N.Other higher end branded watch and found it was made in China....................Eh that's because it was a five buck Bangkok market stall fako :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

retro72 said:


> As a side note, when anyone writes a reply, are you disturbed by seeing a crapping bull ??


No. It's the Internet. Welcome to today.



mrteatime said:


> although this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what I mean?


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Like you said Mr Bond, I had a Gucci too [8900m] and it was incredibly well made, had a nice weight and felt of high quality.

It was that good my DAD wanted it, so i gave it to him a few Christmas' ago.

They make great presents

By the way to agree with what you said all real Gucci watches are totally swiss made.

Regards steve


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> That being said I also have a Gucci in the box and it isn't a bad watch, way better than some of those that are supposed to have have a bit of pedigree


That's just offensively ugly.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> ENY55V said:
> 
> 
> > MattG said:
> ...


I think the Internet is a good source for information (especially if, like me, you just about understand 5 different languages) - It may not be correct some of the times but further research can prove one right or wrong.

I can name a few brands that state Swiss made on the dial - but they have actually never seen Switzerland. Yes, of course, it is illegal and the Swiss Federation of Watch Industry will...... do sweet FA.

Gucci!? Reputation!?

When does a company reputation come into the equation?

Look at Tag-Heuer and Breitling. They really sold s-h-i-t before they became famous and they could eventually invest more money (human memory is VERY SHORT). I am talking about the â€œnewâ€ Breitling 1884 â€" the one bought by Shneider and not Breitling Geneva.

I have been to China and HK and I have seen the factories. It is nobodyâ€™s fault if all productions have been moved over there. In some 15 or 20 years time, our children will find out about the consequences to these â€œcrazyâ€ policies.

Why shouldnâ€™t any watch last a long time? I have watches that I bought in the 60s and 70s and they are in very good working order. My Seiko 5, bought around 1980 and paid Â£30 (or there about) is in perfect condition and working order. My Bulova Accutron fork (1964) is in mint conditions.

I had a (not really sure which adjective to use for a fake, but) beautiful fake Rolex bought in Bangkok in 1981. In fact, was a model that I never saw anywhere else. Rolex name and logo were good too (but who cares). The point is that the watch was running perfect time and looked excellent for a few years â€" until I cracked the glass trying to close the back after replacing the battery. :to_become_senile: :to_become_senile:

I respect peopleâ€™s choice when they like and buy a Gucci (whatever turns you on). However I feel that there is a demarcation line between Gucci, Armani, Police, D&G, Paris Hilton, Ben Sherman, Lacoste, DKNY etc. etc. â€" against â€" Longines, Tissot, Oris, Glycine, Fortis, Tutima, Charmex, Atlantic, Nomos, Ebel, Stowa etc. etc. etc.


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > omegamania78 said:
> ...


Thanks, but why has this not got the 'racing wheel' bracelet ??


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Unfortunately there aren't many independent jewellers left these days but it can be worth seeking them out. I recently bought my Glycine Sub for Â£420, which is Â£200 less than the price of the current Sub. Itâ€™s basically brand new with 2-year warranty but just happened to be stock that hadnâ€™t been displayed after the new model came out. The jeweller let me have it for the old price that was still on the tag.










(A Sub that was Sub Â£500)

Cheers Roger


----------

